# Internal Cable install



## bbgobie (Aug 13, 2007)

Ok, first time doing the internal cables thing. How the heck do you get it to come out the other end???

Also for the FD, and RD cables, how do you ensure they don't get crossed up and rub in the down tube?


----------



## Roadrider22 (May 24, 2006)

It is an interesting process. For me, I adusted the bike stand pretty high so that I could bend over and look into the hole on the underside of the bottom bracket with a flashlight. I then tried to stretch the cable so it was as straight as possible. I fed it down the tube until I heard it in the bottom bracket and then rotated it while moving it back and forth until I spotted it in the whole. I then pulled it close to the hole with a magnet and pulled it through with needlenose. I threaded the cable and made sure it moved freely. I also was concerned about the second cable. I put tension on the first cable so it wouldn't be loose in the tube and followed the same process with the second cable. When I pulled it through the hole I carefully pulled it back and forth until I was sure that it was not interfered with by the first cable. Worked like a dream! Hope this helps.


----------



## bbgobie (Aug 13, 2007)

Thx,
Bent paper clip got the first one out
2nd one came straight out with no play!


----------



## trek_FL (Apr 7, 2006)

*Another tip*

I agree with the "one at a time" approach as well. It worked for me great.

Another thing I did was carefully bend a wire coat hanger to form a little "u" shaped loop at the end to fish out the cable once it was in sight (I held a small flashlight in my mouth as I fed the cable down).

Sounds like you got it though.


----------

